# New Christmas Soaps - again, sorry



## Ishbel (Sep 16, 2009)

:roll:   Just had to put these up too, sorry but so chuffed, I have been very busy - I just love inventing soap, I cant stop!! HELP....


----------



## candice19 (Sep 16, 2009)

your soaps look awesome!  Love that first picture!


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Sep 16, 2009)

beautiful, I think both look great!!
But the white chocolate one is beautiful!!


----------



## heyjude (Sep 16, 2009)

very, very  8) ! And you shouldn't stop unless it's hurting someone! 

Jude


----------



## mom2tyler (Sep 16, 2009)

They are so pretty! Do you have a mold for the balls?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Gorgeous , please don't quit or even slow down , it is so pretty to look at


----------



## soapbubble (Sep 16, 2009)

all of them look great!  Don't stop posting pics - we love the soap porn!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

You inspire me!
Just to know this kind of artistry is possible with soapmaking is wonderful to see. These are just beautfiul, but now I'm getting hungry looking at that gateau!


----------



## LJA (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow...those are both so nice!  I need to figure out how you did that so I can blatantly rip you off...lol (kidding)

The chocolate one is perfect, and  you already know how much I love the ball one.


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 16, 2009)

holy fudgenut!  those are awesome!

no need to be sorry!  post more if you've got 'em


----------



## Rosey (Sep 16, 2009)

They are beautiful!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry? For what? For showing us just how talented you are? Absolutly stunning soap.


----------



## nup (Sep 17, 2009)

Those are amazing!


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 17, 2009)

8) Those rock!


----------



## jenn624 (Sep 17, 2009)

Holy Cow!
Those look awesome!


----------



## Gramma Judy (Sep 17, 2009)

It is a good thing that you have 'soap' on your label or someone would surely take a bite out of it.  Love them.


----------



## Billie (Sep 17, 2009)

OMG!!!  Those couldn't be any more beautiful or creative.  I don't know how you make those but don't stop.


----------



## fireweed (Sep 18, 2009)

Very nice!  How do you get the soap to curl like that without it breaking?


----------



## vivcarm (Sep 23, 2009)

They are really beautiful works of art, keep it up!


----------



## Shells kitchen (Sep 24, 2009)

*Xmas soaps*

Ish- thanks for getting me hooked on this forum- as if I haven't got enough to do!! :wink: 
Your soaps look fantastic- think you need to give me some tips!
Do you still have some of your Lolas baby bar- if so can i buy a couple off you?  xx


----------



## lecheymiel (Sep 24, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 24, 2009)

Those look WONDERFUL!


----------



## Bnky (Sep 24, 2009)

WOWWW!  Those are absolutely stunning!


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi Shells, Im so glad to find you here!    This is a great place for soap makers to be and as it was you that inspired my business, well say no more!!  Yes, I have just got another batch of Baby Lolas Bars ready even if my lovely grandaughter, who its named after, has not yet arrived!!  I will put a couple in the post tomorrow.  Lola is due in a week, and I just cant wait, it almost makes up for me not being able to get to Portugal this autumn :cry:  I really am so pleased that you are here bring on the sun 8)


----------

